# Medassurant Pay



## ggmaui (Sep 5, 2008)

Those of you that are still employed with Medassurant , do you have automatic deposit? if you do , how long did it take to go into effect? Did you get your hardcopy checks on time? I just started working for them 2 weeks ago.

Aloha,

gg


----------



## Danyel1971 (Sep 5, 2008)

ggmaui said:


> Those of you that are still employed with Medassurant , do you have automatic deposit? if you do , how long did it take to go into effect? Did you get your hardcopy checks on time? I just started working for them 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> gg



Your check is direct deposit into your banking account every 2 weeks and then you get a check stub in the mail a few days later.


----------



## dfarris31651 (Sep 7, 2008)

*dfarris31651*

I have worked for them well over a year, direct deposit started with my first payperiod, usually on the following Monday I get the hard copy


----------



## ggmaui (Sep 9, 2008)

*MA*



dfarris31651 said:


> I have worked for them well over a year, direct deposit started with my first payperiod, usually on the following Monday I get the hard copy



We have all been waiting for someone who has been with awhile, can you give us your insight, on how it works for you and how often you have not had work?


----------

